# Red Heart Boutique Ribbon Yarn Scarf



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I just finished this "ruffled" scarf..was called RedHeart Boutique ruffle yarn...It is different than the "netting" type.

I like the way it knitted up...pretty fast and just enough glitz to be pretty..
What do you think?

Just found color name....Laguna.

Also you can buy it here:

http://www.redheart.com/yarn/boutique-ribbons

Also there are patterns and a video "how to knit or crochet"

Oooh and the "secret" to knit or crochet any of these net or ribbon type yarns is to prewrap them as I did in picture...MUCH easier!

I used signature arts DPN's size US 7 , 4.50 mm ..I just put stoppers at one end of each..
Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I have knit this one also. I found that the metal thread pulled very easy making the scarf look bad. Could be just me but I was not happy with this ruffling yarn. 
It looks lovely.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Camilla it looks beautiful i love the colour,i have book marked this so that i can go back and have a look at the site thank you for the link.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

That is odd Deb... mine didn't pull at all...was so easy and fast...
Maybe you got a bad skein?

Although I did notice...I cannot have dry hands or say a hang nail or it would pull it a bit..



Deb-Babbles said:


> I have knit this one also. I found that the metal thread pulled very easy making the scarf look bad. Could be just me but I was not happy with this ruffling yarn.
> It looks lovely.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Amudaus for your kind comment...the color was like a lush lagoon...I think that is why they named it Lagunas?

But all the colors are really pretty...was hard to choose...so I got one of each LOL.



amudaus said:


> Camilla it looks beautiful i love the colour,i have book marked this so that i can go back and have a look at the site thank you for the link.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

It's a lovely scarf !!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

OK added note...IF you are knitting with this ribbon yarn..you can CO either 8 or 11...this scarf calls for 11..the ice yarn in the Red, White, and Blue call for an 8 CO...going with it to see the finished difference...
Also....I find it easier to KBL..Knit through the Back Loop..cause it does not show.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Naneast for your lovely comments...it is also fun to do 



Naneast said:


> It's a lovely scarf !!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Pretty scarves and I like your model!!! ;0)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Camilla, love your scarfs and your hubby is a good sport to model for you!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Camilla,
Very pretty and love the color. 

It is also great to see you on the forum, hope things are well with you.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

hehe..He is such a good sport and a good guy 



edithann said:


> Camilla, love your scarfs and your hubby is a good sport to model for you!
> Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Barbara...I missed my KP friends so much before during and after surgery.



mombr4 said:


> Camilla,
> Very pretty and love the color.
> 
> It is also great to see you on the forum, hope things are well with you.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Thanks Barbara...I missed my KP friends so much before during and after surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am heading to bed, it has been a long day and have been in a lot of pain. I am glad to see you back and will send you a PM tomorrow. Hopefully I will have a better day tomorrow.

Sure did miss you


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Awww thanks hon...
Go rest and feel better please.

I will keep you in prayer.

Hugs and God Bless you,

Camilla



mombr4 said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Barbara...I missed my KP friends so much before during and after surgery.
> ...


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Very pretty-these look soft and comfortable!


----------



## aknittingnut (Aug 7, 2012)

Although the Red Heart is OK the Ribbon from ICE is much better made (easy to open an start), softer and has soooo many colors that are really beautiful.
No! I have no connection to them!
However, if you only want a few at a time you can purchase it at: www.beadadyx.com Terry is a pleasure to deal with and is part of KP


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL me too!
Isn't he such a good sport!



Sandiego said:


> Pretty scarves and I like your model!!! ;0)


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## dakky (May 3, 2012)

that is a beautiful color combo!! my favorites.

i was watching a craft show on the tv on sunday, and the woman demonstrating showed the difference in the scarf when knitting all knit stitches and a row of knit and a row of purl.
All knit rows made a "flat" scarf and a knit row, purl row made a "rounded" scarf and looked much better.
I'm going to try that next time.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have made about a dozen of these scarves and love them - never have trouble with the yarn - like the way they hang. You did good-----


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

dakky said:


> that is a beautiful color combo!! my favorites.
> 
> i was watching a craft show on the tv on sunday, and the woman demonstrating showed the difference in the scarf when knitting all knit stitches and a row of knit and a row of purl.
> All knit rows made a "flat" scarf and a knit row, purl row made a "rounded" scarf and looked much better.
> I'm going to try that next time.


I have made this scarf in this exact colour (blue) currently working on a sashay mesh scarf for my 16 yo GD. 
Yes, the blue scarf is more flat. Do you knit one row and purl the next row all the way through..like stockinette stitch? I have a purple skein of ribbon to make next and I might try the knit/purl combination.

June


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

i hate knitting with this yarn if you have any roughness on your hands or a hang nail or anything it will grab on the ribbon and pull i love making scarves but this is not for me but beautiful when done so keep bottle of hand cream close by lol


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty and looks good on your model as well. :thumbup: 
I saw a pattern for a girls skirt made with this type of ribbon yarn. It was very glitzy would be cute in red for Christmas.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Have seen this yarn in the LYS, but NOT knitted up. It looks great. Now... out to buy some. lol. These are great for Christmas gifts as they are nice and quick and look like we are so "clever and talented" to non-knitters.


----------



## dakky (May 3, 2012)

Junelouise said:


> dakky said:
> 
> 
> > that is a beautiful color combo!! my favorites.
> ...


yes. u basically knit in stockinette as opposed to garter.
let us know what it turns out like, if u do this. i am waiting for my yarn to come.
dak


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Both are beautifdul. The Laguna is my favorite.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> I have knit this one also. I found that the metal thread pulled very easy making the scarf look bad. Could be just me but I was not happy with this ruffling yarn.
> It looks lovely.


Well, I use a different brand of the same type of yarn - this one







- I've made 3 scarfs with it, one being







and a sleeveless I actually frogged







, made a HUDGE shawl out of it, did not like it, froged it again and made a vest that I do like and ware (no picture, as it appear) and the yarn is quite fine...


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

LOVE your model!! He must be very loving to do that for you! My hubby wouldn't be caught dead modeling ANYTHING I make!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Good morning, Camilla! Your 'lush lagoon' is BEAUTIFUL. Hubby is a good sport - I always love to see items modeled. It gives such a better perspective.
Hope you are having a good day.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I made this scarf too in Grey/Black - took too much time and I did not like this finished scarf at all.

To me it looks like a decoration you hang on a Christmas tree and not at all a flattering scarf, and not worth the time and effort.

Just didn't like redheart's concept at all!

Gave it to my DIL.

Fisherwoman


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Yummy color and beautiful scarf--It looks great on the Model!! Haven't tried this yarn yet-- hoping you are better


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

You can also cast on 150 stitches with this yarn for a totally different look. It twirls. Red Heart also has this pattern.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Aknittingnut...I respectfully disagree...I found NO difference between Red Heart Ribbon and Ice and I have knitted both...Actually I found the Red Heart a bit softer..and found the Ice Ribbon with many defects to be cut out....

And for those questioning "HOW TO KNIT IT"...Make it easy on yourself ..as the knitting part does not show up..
I just do a garter stitch knitting in the back loop every row...No biggie...easy peasy.



aknittingnut said:


> Although the Red Heart is OK the Ribbon from ICE is much better made (easy to open an start), softer and has soooo many colors that are really beautiful.
> No! I have no connection to them!
> However, if you only want a few at a time you can purchase it at: www.beadadyx.com Terry is a pleasure to deal with and is part of KP


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Me either Limey...it was a pleasure to work with both Red Heart and Ice.



Limey287 said:


> I have made about a dozen of these scarves and love them - never have trouble with the yarn - like the way they hang. You did good-----


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks hon...Hubby is a great sport..humors me lol..
But I also humor him when needed...
Has to be a 2 way street huh....however only thing I refuse to do is change a tire on our car or oil change...he keeps offering to teach me LOL..



Dlclose said:


> LOVE your model!! He must be very loving to do that for you! My hubby wouldn't be caught dead modeling ANYTHING I make!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

I just bought Ribbons at the Stitches Midwest show, even the same Laguna. Love your scarf and can't wait to start mine. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks hon...for your kind comments.
I am doing better..day by day...doctor released me last week...so...
I actually went swimming yesterday (was so fun and refreshing) for a few hours...it was an indoor pool...as I have had skin cancer 3 times...NO sun for me..UGH..

Hugs and God Bless,

Camilla



Pocahontas said:


> Good morning, Camilla! Your 'lush lagoon' is BEAUTIFUL. Hubby is a good sport - I always love to see items modeled. It gives such a better perspective.
> Hope you are having a good day.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

AHEM...Amypooh lol...
Hope you didn't buy any lol..



AmyKnits said:


> Have seen this yarn in the LYS, but NOT knitted up. It looks great. Now... out to buy some. lol. These are great for Christmas gifts as they are nice and quick and look like we are so "clever and talented" to non-knitters.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

I have made the "Laguna" scarf also and am now making one with Mary Maxim's ribbon yarn called Glamour in a VIBRANT rose color; even the metallic threads are rose, but it does have a black fringe to tone it down. It resembles the foam off the top of strawberry jam; the part you skim off before pouring into glasses.

Yes, you MUST reroll the ribbon yarns or you will have a mess on your hands. I use the core from a paper towel roll.

I haven't tried purling one direction on any of the ruffle yarns. Does it turn out different from just knitting every stitch?

I was also surprised to hear of casting on as many as 10 stitches. This sounds like a very wide scarf, and it would also make it much shorter. A 7-stitch cast-on gives me the length and width I want with most of these yarns. I have done some with a 17-yard skein, Paton's Pirouette, and then it requires two skeins.


----------



## katbrown (Feb 17, 2011)

I bought 27 balls of the boutique ribbons and they all had been cut and had a big knot where it had been tied back together at some point in the ball. There was also many, many snags making holes in the yarn. The Ice samba and samba glitz are much better and have more colors.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

okay girlfriend,, this is to weird. I bought this yarn in Montana just a couple weeks ago. I also got the fabric ruffle yarn that is beautiful.. My only problem is till you get thru that whole skein I feel lost with it around my little neck. (which is maybe the only thing little on me). Yeh for signature needle... So now we know what the darling husband looks like,,,was beginning to think he was a figment of your imagination.. Not many men out there that support their wifes with knitting like he does... Still think he needs to be cloned. Love ya,,, do have to catch at least lunch with you. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL Cathy...
He is definately real, alive and kicking lol

Ooh lunch..one day for the future...
I do not venture out long ..still in the healing process.



cdanzinger said:


> okay girlfriend,, this is to weird. I bought this yarn in Montana just a couple weeks ago. I also got the fabric ruffle yarn that is beautiful.. My only problem is till you get thru that whole skein I feel lost with it around my little neck. (which is maybe the only thing little on me). Yeh for signature needle... So now we know what the darling husband looks like,,,was beginning to think he was a figment of your imagination.. Not many men out there that support their wifes with knitting like he does... Still think he needs to be cloned. Love ya,,, do have to catch at least lunch with you. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Love your scarves! I've made one with this yarn and have to say I didn't care for it. It seemed like it took forever to make any progress. Admittedly, the end result is very nice but I just felt it a bit slow going.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Lovely scarves! Haven't used that kind of ribbon yarn yet. Great job!


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Beautiful scarf and such a wonderful husband to help you photograph it. Thanks for the post.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks hon...they do take getting into a rhythm ...a little slow at times..but fun to knit..



StellasKnits said:


> Love your scarves! I've made one with this yarn and have to say I didn't care for it. It seemed like it took forever to make any progress. Admittedly, the end result is very nice but I just felt it a bit slow going.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank all of you for your kind comments.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Deb, the pink scarf with the blue ruffle is that one scarf or the blue wrapped around the pink scarf? If it's all one scarf how did you do that. I can see teens liking this better than the full scarf.


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

I think the scarfs made with this type of yarn are very pretty. I believe I like them better than ones made with Sashay. I bought some similar yarn at Michaels for Christmas. They had solid red, green, white and also a yarn mixed with all 3 colors and it was really pretty. Thank you for the link to the video. I was not absolutely sure how to knit with the yarn. I love the color you used, very pretty.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I completely agree Medtrans....I have used both and just like the look-feel of these...
Someone mentioned they look like something you use at Christmas..that is how I felt about the Sashay and did use it as garland on my tree...lol

Thank you for your kind comments.

Hugs and God Bless,

Camilla



medtrans56 said:


> I think the scarfs made with this type of yarn are very pretty. I believe I like them better than ones made with Sashay. I bought some similar yarn at Michaels for Christmas. They had solid red, green, white and also a yarn mixed with all 3 colors and it was really pretty. Thank you for the link to the video. I was not absolutely sure how to knit with the yarn. I love the color you used, very pretty.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

very nice colour!


----------



## LillianD13 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

